

Love this "coming soon" page - fnazeeri
http://ispecimen.com/

======
mogston
Comment bait? If you want to make this coming soon page useful, then insert a
clear call-to-action that has purpose. In other words, now that you've got us
all going to your lovely page, why not make good use of our time and request
that we give you our details if we're interested in your startup...but that
would involve you telling us more about your startup.

Have a look at these for some inspiration:
[http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/05/14/design-a-
successfu...](http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/05/14/design-a-successful-
coming-soon-page/)

------
djcapelis
I dunno, the page seems pretty derivative to me.

~~~
megablast
Certainly not an integral part of the 404 process?

------
NathanKP
The image on the "coming soon" page is hotlinked from another site. Also there
are some interesting comments on the CSS that would lead me to believe that
the programmer is maybe fairly new at this, and still feeling the need to
heavily document the reason behind simple CSS rules.

~~~
snprbob86
No kidding:

    
    
      <title>Untitled Document</title>

~~~
ispecimen
Guilty as charged! We're a bunch of MD/PhDs... Help! How would you perfect
this file?

~~~
coderdude
Insert the name of your company/organization in-between the <title> tags and
ditch the "Untitled Document." Don't sweat the comments in the CSS because
those will shed with experience.

Change the big centered image from a .png to a .jpg. Try to get it down to
around 30 to 60kb. Right now it's over 600kb, which is pretty big for a design
element. As a general note you'll also want to add more text to the page and
utilize your header tags (<h1>, <h2>, etc.) when constructing a full layout.
That will make sure you've got something for the search engines to nab onto.

~~~
alanh
Oy, JPG is a shit choice for anything with graphics or text (as does this) —
perhaps just the earth as JPG would work, or simply compressing the PNG a bit
more (reduce the palette).

------
MikeCapone
Could someone explain it to me?

~~~
thaumaturgy
d/dt is the standard mathematical representation for rate of change.

My guess was "Change the world", and judging by the alt text for the image, I
was close: "Changing the world".

It's kinda neat.

~~~
jey
Let's pray that d(world)/dt > 0.

~~~
albertzeyer
I guess it's highly multidimensional, so you cannot really compare it to a
real number.

But assuming that it is normed, you can say |d(world)/dt| > 0.

Or at least you can say d(world)/dt ≠ 0.

And I guess you are right there.

Or maybe, if the norm is something like "goodness", we hopefully can say
d(|world|)/dt > 0.

------
heowbert
It's not worse than lisping the world: <http://www.international-lisp-
conference.org/2003/index.html>

